# 2.7T swap into 98 v6 A4



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

just wondering if anyone has done it and how different is the wiring?


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: 2.7T swap into 98 v6 A4 (westcoastjay)*

ttt
anyone?


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: 2.7T swap into 98 v6 A4 (westcoastjay)*

I can't comment on the wiring , but it has been done before. But seeing what you can get an S4 for these days, why not just sell the A4 and pick up an S4 for under 10k?
I'm pretty sure B5 S4 Avants can even be imported into Canada now.


_Modified by Jurjen at 9:36 AM 1-20-2010_


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: 2.7T swap into 98 v6 A4 (Jurjen)*

I already have an S4 sedan with 18,000 miles on it so no need for another. The S4 Avants can be imported now but since I have another spare S4 driveline and I have an A4 avant with TerraBrown interior I thought it was a good idea.


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

bump


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

bump


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

well, the 2.7t is dbw. You will probably have to tackle a little bit of internal wiring.

do you have a donor car or just the drivetrain?


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

I do have a donor car


----------



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

westcoastjay said:


> I do have a donor car


 are you doing the work yourself? it would seem that if you have a whole donor car, then all you need are the appropriate work manuals, tools, patience and time. you'll probably be starting off a lot further ahead than most people doing an engine swap.


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

could you swap the 2.7t into a 1,8t a4? 98 as well i believe. what would i need to make that work?


----------



## tyler10gti (Nov 24, 2008)

its not hard. I have a completely stock 2.0. I will **** on your car.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

tyler10gti said:


> its not hard. I have a completely stock 2.0. I will **** on your car.


 With a post like this I can't help but think you might be slightly retarded. Maybe you should get that evaluated?


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SpeedWorksAutoTuning (Sep 8, 2008)

Im in just to see what information you get. I have a 2.7t on its way to me, and its getting swapped into my 2001 a4. opcorn:


----------



## SpeedWorksAutoTuning (Sep 8, 2008)

The motor is in, runs, and wasnt that hard to swap at all. I am still trying to see if I missed anything, but so far this had to be one of the easiest swaps ever. 

I think swapping to a 2001.5 makes things damn near plug and play electrically. Mechanically I swapped over to a S4 power steering rack and the complete front lock carrier. Im sure there are a lot of odds and ends I forgot or wont mention since my setup isnt a straight across swap. But, its not rocket science like many people will lead you to believe if you have teh right chasis/MY to begin with.


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

It can work but you need to change dash harness and cluster as pre' 00' has different wring and rad fan uses a different CTS that later models don't use as they are tied into O2's.
Also the body harness for windows is different. sell it buy a blown 00'. 100 times easier! it plugs into the harness and everything function as is!


----------

